# All motor GA16DE?



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

I was thinking of building an all motor GA16DE. Firstly my ideas are individual throttle body setup,high compression pistons + increased bore, possibly some sr injectors and an ecu remap. The list could go on forever. I will build it over time and have two commercial garages to my disposel so money isnt such a big thing since im gonna build it bit by bit blaa blaa blaa blaa.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you aren't the first one to say you will and you probably won't be the last. whether or not you do it...  

all the info you need is on this forum.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Well actually an all motor setup is far more possible then in america since we get better grade fuels. I was thinking of boring it out to around 1.8 or maybe even 1.9 at a compression of about 10.5 - 11.5 : 1. have not decided yet. hey if it works on say a ford zetec why cant it work on a GA16DE  !


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

whats with the  ? I didnt' say it isn't possible. I'm just implying a lot of people say they'll do it and never do.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Well i just want to experiment. im going to buy another GA16DE and work on it and make it all motor, if it doesnt work ill turbocharge my other ga


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Well actually an all motor setup is far more possible then in america since we get better grade fuels. I was thinking of boring it out to around 1.8 or maybe even 1.9 at a compression of about 10.5 - 11.5 : 1. have not decided yet. hey if it works on say a ford zetec why cant it work on a GA16DE  !


Take a look at the "Highest HP out of an All-motor GA" thread. The entire thing. That should give you a better grasp of what you're going to have to do.

BTW: The compression on a brand new stock GA16DE is 9.9:1. Going to 10.5:1 pistons won't do much.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah like james said there are probly 20 other threads of people saying they are about to do the same thing you are but never do. So dont expect alot of people to come to this thread and not get on you. They are tired of awnsering questions to things that never happen.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

You know what really puts the people off, no offence ment to anyone on the forum but most people reply with the cons of it instead of the pros. Stop being so negative and tell us the good things about it !


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah but we hear it all the time


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Well actually an all motor setup is far more possible then in america since we get better grade fuels. I was thinking of boring it out to around 1.8 or maybe even 1.9 at a compression of about 10.5 - 11.5 : 1. have not decided yet. hey if it works on say a ford zetec why cant it work on a GA16DE  !



you gotta make sure before you have it bored to that displacement that there's room around the cylinders to do so...........or you may come into major problems...............


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Well actually an all motor setup is far more possible then in america since we get better grade fuels. I was thinking of boring it out to around 1.8 or maybe even 1.9 at a compression of about 10.5 - 11.5 : 1. have not decided yet. hey if it works on say a ford zetec why cant it work on a GA16DE  !


I don't think you'll have the room for that size bore, the cylinder walls are fairly thin to begin with. A custom stroker kit would be cool but very expensive, check out that thread, Mike K. posts some good feasable ideas in that thread. Would like to see someone do it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> you gotta make sure before you have it bored to that displacement that there's room around the cylinders to do so...........or you may come into major problems...............


what you mean you can't operate a combustion engine in coke can thin cylinder walls???


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

We have better grade fuel? Last I checked my gas station only has 93 octane fuel as their "SUPREME". In Japan they sell 100 octane at the gas station, and I've heard 96 or 98 in Australia. Unless you're talking about like the racing fuel you get at the tracks in America, I don't know what "grade" fuel that is, and nor have I been to a real race track in Japan to find out what "grade" fuel they use. But I think with the normal fuel they use, its much better than America's. 
Anyways, the GA is such a puny engine without a turbo, it doesn't really compare against anything really. If you really want an all motor engine thats small and and puts out and is fast, get a motorcycle, like a Suzuki Hayabusa  mmm... 1.3L and 150hp and it weighs 1000lbs compared to the 1.6L 115hp and 2600lbs? I'm too scared to ride one though cause I suck...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> We have better grade fuel? Last I checked my gas station only has 93 octane fuel as their "SUPREME". In Japan they sell 100 octane at the gas station, and I've heard 96 or 98 in Australia. Unless you're talking about like the racing fuel you get at the tracks in America, I don't know what "grade" fuel that is, and nor have I been to a real race track in Japan to find out what "grade" fuel they use. But I think with the normal fuel they use, its much better than America's.


Other way around. They have a higher grade (what we refer to as "octane") fuel in Greece than we do here.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> Other way around. They have a higher grade (what we refer to as "octane") fuel in Greece than we do here.


Ours is just a whole lot cleaner.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Well i know for a fact our version of supreme - Super unleaded is 96. i believe standard is 94 and the highest is premium super unleaded which is around 97-98 octane. Where did Greece come into this? Im in eeeeengland and ours is very clean, just our cars are dirtier :thumbup: !


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Well i know for a fact our version of supreme - Super unleaded is 96. i believe standard is 94 and the highest is premium super unleaded which is around 97-98 octane. Where did Greece come into this? Im in eeeeengland and ours is very clean, just our cars are dirtier :thumbup: !


Oh, sorry. I was thinking of something else.

Doesn't English gas have far fewer contaminents than gas in the US though? The US has like the most poorly refined pump gas in the world.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

You are right. I wouldnt say the most poorly. all dependent on the region of the usa i suppose


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

it depends on if you go to some gas station in the ghetto that has gas thats half watered down and has dirt and dead leaves in the fuel pump. where as going to a high class travel gas station which usually has realy clean fuel.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

any way i believe the ga16de could be a very powerful engine if u do most of the mods to it


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> it depends on if you go to some gas station in the ghetto that has gas thats half watered down and has dirt and dead leaves in the fuel pump. where as going to a high class travel gas station which usually has realy clean fuel.


Even in the "cleanest" gas stations, the contaminents far exceed that you'll find in any pump in most of Europe and much of SE Asia. It's not a problem with people contaminating the gas after it's been put into the pump. It's just that the gas isn't refined as well to start out with. It's a cost-saving measure. Americans use more gasoline during their daily lives than anyone else.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

ROFLMAO! I can't stop laughing after reading some of the posts in this thread! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

someone close this, we really dont need 3 of the same highest hp out of a na ga threads


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> Other way around. They have a higher grade (what we refer to as "octane") fuel in Greece than we do here.


You have to be careful when you quote fuel octane rating...
US uses AKI as below, and UK and others use RON.

"There are two basic methods of measuring fuel octane: the RON (Research Octane Number) method and the MON (Motor Octane Number) method. The RON measurement is made on an engine working at a relatively light load, and the MON measurement is made on a heavily-loaded engine. There is very difficult mathematical formula that relates the two measurements, but basically the difference is usually about 10 -- fuel with a MON rating of 82 would have a RON rating of about 92.
Historically, the RON measurement was used as a standard. However, in the US, the octane measure posted on gas pumps is the average of the RON and MON measurements, sometimes noted as '(R+M)/2' or AKI (Anti Knock Index)"


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

IanH said:


> You have to be careful when you quote fuel octane rating...
> US uses AKI as below, and UK and others use RON.
> 
> "There are two basic methods of measuring fuel octane: the RON (Research Octane Number) method and the MON (Motor Octane Number) method. The RON measurement is made on an engine working at a relatively light load, and the MON measurement is made on a heavily-loaded engine. There is very difficult mathematical formula that relates the two measurements, but basically the difference is usually about 10 -- fuel with a MON rating of 82 would have a RON rating of about 92.
> Historically, the RON measurement was used as a standard. However, in the US, the octane measure posted on gas pumps is the average of the RON and MON measurements, sometimes noted as '(R+M)/2' or AKI (Anti Knock Index)"


That's absolutely correct. However, even if you restandardize the octane figures, the rest of the world still has better octane fuel. And of course, if you compare the other figures, you'll see that they just get better fuel period.


----------



## 200sxual (Jul 5, 2004)

*keep up with your ga16*



almera_n15_1999 said:


> I was thinking of building an all motor GA16DE. Firstly my ideas are individual throttle body setup,high compression pistons + increased bore, possibly some sr injectors and an ecu remap. The list could go on forever. I will build it over time and have two commercial garages to my disposel so money isnt such a big thing since im gonna build it bit by bit blaa blaa blaa blaa.



i was reading over the things you had to say about the ga16, put your compression at a 10: 5, that way it will run better, and if you wanted to turbo it, you could leave it right where it is, i have been workin on my ga16 for almost a year now, i have had a sr20 swap and all that happy hourse shit in my other 200sx and it got repo, the ga is almost like the b16, thay both have 1.6 and thay both have "v-tec" but the ga take to mods alot better than most of the lil 4 bangers out there, i read up and study about the ga alomost every day, cuz the more i know the faster my car gets, i want to atleast put 300whp w/out a turbo, i think it would be pretty sick to have a ga run with the "big doggs" sr20. i already have cold air intake,header, 2.25 cat back exhaust, jwt cams, sr20 throttle body "that really does a differance" timming increased to 13 degress, compression at 10: 5, fuel pressure regulator, and fuel injectors, i havent dyno the car yet, but at the track i run a 14.8, but i spin 1st pretty bad and have a bad time grippin 2nd, so i still have more to do like the forged pistons and boring the motor out a lil bit and porting some things out, but an all motor GA....FUCKIN GO FOR IT HOMMIE. dont be so willing to give into the sr20 swap, if your gonna do any motor swap do the SR16VVL, atleast stick with a 1.6
aight well i'm out, hope to hear a good convo back

best site ever www.jgycustoms.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm, the GA is not anything close to the B16...and the GA does not have vtec.........the GA has VTC which is nothing like VTEC in any way, shape or form.

10.5:1 compression won't do jack...maybe a few hp. 

Uhm, you'll never make 300whp with an n/a Ga16. It's not gonna happen.........................................................and I'd really like to see that time slip with the 14.8 "hommie"


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...14.8??? thats a type r beating kinda time...hell, its a real nice modded se-r's time...unless its just a b13 shell...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea...14.8??? thats a type r beating kinda time...hell, its a real nice modded se-r's time...unless its just a b13 shell...


I am a big GA16DE optimist and that 14.8 sounds a bit dodgy to me.
Was this with full interior and street tires?

If it was stripped down and on slicks I believe you.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sxual said:


> i was reading over the things you had to say about the ga16, put your compression at a 10: 5, that way it will run better, and if you wanted to turbo it, you could leave it right where it is, i have been workin on my ga16 for almost a year now, i have had a sr20 swap and all that happy hourse shit in my other 200sx and it got repo, the ga is almost like the b16, thay both have 1.6 and thay both have "v-tec" but the ga take to mods alot better than most of the lil 4 bangers out there, i read up and study about the ga alomost every day, cuz the more i know the faster my car gets, i want to atleast put 300whp w/out a turbo, i think it would be pretty sick to have a ga run with the "big doggs" sr20. i already have cold air intake,header, 2.25 cat back exhaust, jwt cams, sr20 throttle body "that really does a differance" timming increased to 13 degress, compression at 10: 5, fuel pressure regulator, and fuel injectors, i havent dyno the car yet, but at the track i run a 14.8, but i spin 1st pretty bad and have a bad time grippin 2nd, so i still have more to do like the forged pistons and boring the motor out a lil bit and porting some things out, but an all motor GA....FUCKIN GO FOR IT HOMMIE. dont be so willing to give into the sr20 swap, if your gonna do any motor swap do the SR16VVL, atleast stick with a 1.6
> aight well i'm out, hope to hear a good convo back
> 
> best site ever www.jgycustoms.com


I want to see pics. of the SR20TB on your car, oh and the 14.8 timeslip. I had quite a bit more done to my car than yours (before I went turbo) and I never broke in to the 14's.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

wes said:


> I want to see pics. of the SR20TB on your car, oh and the 14.8 timeslip. I had quite a bit more done to my car than yours (before I went turbo) and I never broke in to the 14's.


Actually I heard from someone a while back that he'd read an article in a magazine that they took a b14 sentra and stripped it down and I mean down to only what was needed with no mods and had it down to 15's. As some people can say this and you know they are bullshitting I knew that guy pretty well and he wouldn't make that shit up off the top of his head. So if that is possible then try that plus mods.

Mitch


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra97gxe said:


> Actually I heard from someone a while back that he'd read an article in a magazine that they took a b14 sentra and stripped it down and I mean down to only what was needed with no mods and had it down to 15's. As some people can say this and you know they are bullshitting I knew that guy pretty well and he wouldn't make that shit up off the top of his head. So if that is possible then try that plus mods.
> 
> Mitch


SCC took a B15 and cut the SHIT out of it to see what they could do. I believe they had it in to the 14's when the completely cut the entire body off the car. It is humanly impossible to do anything CLOSE to that and drive it on the street. With that said even with his WHP I find it unlikely he's hitting 14.8's.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wes, dont forget this kid has v-tec in has ga16de, you know thats got to be good for at least 50whp


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wes said:


> SCC took a B15 and cut the SHIT out of it to see what they could do. I believe they had it in to the 14's when the completely cut the entire body off the car. It is humanly impossible to do anything CLOSE to that and drive it on the street. With that said even with his WHP I find it unlikely he's hitting 14.8's.



yea i saw that, the white b15 SE...that was cool. 200sxual "spins the shit outta first gear and has a hard time hooking 2nd" and runs 14.8 with those mods?? can u tell me why u have a FPR?


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I've heard of B13's with every NA mod possible only running 15.0's in only certain climates. Your B14 has bolt ons and you have 14.8. Come on, tell us what else you did.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

He came up with a way to put vtec in his GA......plus what good are injectors gonna do for you with a stock ECU?.......also isnt 2.25 a little BIG?????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> He came up with a way to put vtec in his GA......plus what good are injectors gonna do for you with a stock ECU?.......also isnt 2.25 a little BIG?????



he might have a safc...

and maybe if he keeps the rpm's high, 2.25 isnt messin him up too bad?

ps-thats a bullshit time


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

oh yeah i didnt think about that but still, I Smell Bullshit


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> he might have a safc...
> 
> and maybe if he keeps the rpm's high, 2.25 isnt messin him up too bad?
> 
> ps-thats a bullshit time



even if he kept the rpm's high, 2.25 still takes away from his low end....and every bit counts when youre trying to run 1/4 times


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

there is always gonna be people bullshitting, it was prolly an sr20de under the hood... and beside, i have even been told a ga16de that has 150whp with no spray.. hmm suck my dick... you have a few timeslips, if not, you have nothing


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

timeslips.....better yet 150hp....let me see a DYNO


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> You know what really puts the people off, no offence ment to anyone on the forum but most people reply with the cons of it instead of the pros. Stop being so negative and tell us the good things about it !


Of course that Port & Polish is a must, have you seing the article at NPM.com????????

I've seing the best job here @ Mexico from a friend, the chambers are amazingly mirror look, I'll send him my head really soon.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bullshit is the keyword, most people estimate, just thesnail with his supercharger.. too bad people can't prove shit..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well since this thread has gone so far off............byebye.


----------

